
Visual Studio 2019 goes live with C++, Python shared editing - ToFab123
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/visual-studio-2019-goes-live-with-c-python-shared-editing/
======
yread
I don't understand why Peter Bright reports on MS at Ars? He obviously doesn't
like their tech (calling TypeScript a variant of js?) and doesn't bother to
check facts (no Python in VS is not a novelty, PTVS supported VS 2013 already
and IronPython is old as rocks.). Who wants to read 3 paragraph rant about
releases and versioning?

~~~
coldtea
> _He obviously doesn 't like their tech (calling TypeScript a variant of
> js?)_

Well, to his defense, TypeScript is indeed a variant of JS.

~~~
jamesgeck0
Yep. Typescript touts itself as, "Javascript that scales," and "A typed
superset of Javascript."

